# Roths season begins



## Trithor (Oct 11, 2015)

We are in the grips of a terrible heat wave at the moment. For the last week temperatures have been peaking in the high 30's with greenhouse temperatures rising to over 44C and only dropping to 32C at night. I have been watering 3 times a day in the hope that the humidity will offer some measure of protection. Many of my plants are showing quite severe heat stress. I have watched some of my multis shrivel their flower spikes and abandon any attempt at blooming this season 

A single bloomed roths, on a very small plant. I would never have expected such a small plant to bloom. It has also been grown very bright.




And now a slightly better offering, 
I guess a blooming roths is a positive thing, even if the blooms are all crowed on the spike? (and covered in spider web!)
















Better colour,




A beast of a roths. Very large blooms if perhaps a bit pale. I am hoping that it will open its dorsal and present a bit better next time round?


----------



## Secundino (Oct 11, 2015)

The first one has a very open flower - like it! You can almost see the entire staminode! The rest is not bad, either ... . Oh my, can't wait to see my first!:rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2015)

The stance on the last one is excellent. What is the breeding?
Heatwave in Oz too - summer is going to be HOT!. Can you set up an evaporative cooler in the doorway? -eg http://www.honeywellaircoolers.com/products/cl40pm


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2015)

the last two roths are really excellent!!! 4 flowers on a spike is very good, and very good shape and color too :clap:


----------



## cattmad (Oct 11, 2015)

The colour is greatly affected by temperature, so given your current conditions i would not be concerned about pale colour, the size and form of the last two looks pretty good


----------



## emydura (Oct 11, 2015)

Those last two roths are outstanding.

Yes, we have had some really hot days here as well and it is not even summer. But you must suffer these hot days during your summer. Isn't it a problem then?


----------



## Trithor (Oct 11, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> The stance on the last one is excellent. What is the breeding?
> Heatwave in Oz too - summer is going to be HOT!. Can you set up an evaporative cooler in the doorway? -eg http://www.honeywellaircoolers.com/products/cl40pm



It has no known breeding 
I have an evaporative cooler (Aussie import), but it needs a service. I have been a bit swamped lately, so unfortunately have let things slide a bit



emydura said:


> Those last two roths are outstanding.
> 
> Yes, we have had some really hot days here as well and it is not even summer. But you must suffer these hot days during your summer. Isn't it a problem then?



We often have hot days in summer, but by late afternoon the clouds build up and we get a shower which cools things down. Our rains are late, so the heat is unrelenting and the humidity very low.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2015)

last two look quite nice. great job on these!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 11, 2015)

Some really fabulous flowers there. Too bad about the heat wave as I'm sure it has affected the flowers.


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 11, 2015)

Wonderful flowers! Hope you have some heat relief soon.


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow! What a wonderful show! I REALLY, REALLY like this one:






Words cannot express how much I want a roth like that! Awesome!

Even if you don't know the clonal names of the parents, can you tell us which nursery was the breeder? Someone in Asia? A flask from Sam? Etc.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2015)

Wonderful Gary:clap::clap:


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful flowers! and nice pictures.


----------



## fibre (Oct 11, 2015)

What a show!


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2015)

John M said:


> Wow! What a wonderful show! I REALLY, REALLY like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow i missed this one. how wide are those petals? more than 2cm?


----------



## silence882 (Oct 11, 2015)

Very nice! Some impressive petal width on a few of those.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2015)

Good luck finding a remedy for the heat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2015)

For some reason, the 4th photo isn't showing for me. All I see is an icon that says: This ImageShack image has expired.


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not a multi fan, but all those big, red noses make me
very happy and a bit giggly. If I had the proper light for
one, I love to have a red nose.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry, here is another attempt to get the 4th picture to load and display. 





John, I have a number of roths (purchased as NFS from Taiwan breeding), quite a few from Frank Smith, Ben Ooi and then a few with no tags (about 25 plants in all) This plant above is one of my older plants and unfortunately has no tag.


----------



## labskaus (Oct 12, 2015)

The colour on the second last is very nice, and the beast is just that!
I do love the fat petalled one most, though.

I'm much impressed by all the variation of your roths, must be nice to have all the different styles in flower at the same time.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 12, 2015)

This last one is terrific!


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2015)

That last one sure has wide petals.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 12, 2015)

The beast measures at :
NS 29.5cm
Dorsal 6,8cm
Petal width 2,2cm

Not the best colour or flower count, but perhaps on a more mature plant and with less extreme conditions it will improve the count?

I have another few in lengthening spike, perhaps couple of weeks before they open. This season I should have enough plants to be able to make a reasonable outcross?


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2015)

those are very good measurements. it's a contender.


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2015)

The last two photos are fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 12, 2015)

Put a sprinkler on the root. The slow water flow should add some evaporative cooling to the green house.

Good looking plants and flowers!


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2015)

Sounds like you may need a fogger. Canberra is a place that has very hot summers with low humidity. My fogger keeps the glasshouse humid (>=70%) and cools the air. I'd be in a lot of trouble without it. Those multi-florals of yours can take the heat as long as the air is humid.


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2015)

By the looks of the plant leaves I would say this is a roth of German breed.
Possibly 'starship' x 'paris' but only a thought.
Looks lovely,

Ed


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2015)

Here is a pic of the plant.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Here is a pic of the plant.



nice looking plant.


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2015)

Trithor said:


> John, I have a number of roths (purchased as NFS from Taiwan breeding), quite a few from Frank Smith, Ben Ooi and then a few with no tags (about 25 plants in all) This plant above is one of my older plants and unfortunately has no tag.



Okay. Thanks. Too bad you don't know. Those petals and dorsal sepal are incredible!:drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2015)

That last one is an great flower!


----------



## Stone (Oct 13, 2015)

What everyone else said. Well done Gary. :clap:


----------



## Spaph (Oct 13, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed you and the plants can make it through the heat wave!

What a roth show, I too have a soft spot for #4 :clap:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 13, 2015)

Seems like image hosting site is being finicky. 

The last photo has some crazy petals. Well done.


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2015)

What time of year is it where you are?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2015)

troy said:


> What time of year is it where you are?



Its October all over the world.................:rollhappy:
Its also mid-spring in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## troy (Oct 14, 2015)

You are saying it's october in australia?


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2015)

Australia is on planet Earth, as is South Africa...so yes it is October there.


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2015)

troy said:


> You are saying it's october in australia?



Yes, it is October here although Stephen is from Queensland so it is still October 1985 there. oke:


----------



## Trithor (Oct 14, 2015)

It would appear that many countries in the Southern Hemisphere are caught in a time warp!
The heat has broken! A storm is blowing in, big dark clouds, rumble of thunder in the distance and that smell of wet earth on the breeze. Nothing quite like the African bush as a big electrical storm brews.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 14, 2015)

Just image a date (season) line along the equator ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2015)

Trithor said:


> It would appear that many countries in the Southern Hemisphere are caught in a time warp!
> The heat has broken! A storm is blowing in, big dark clouds, rumble of thunder in the distance and that smell of wet earth on the breeze. Nothing quite like the African bush as a big electrical storm brews.



Very picturesque!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2015)

emydura said:


> Yes, it is October here although Stephen is from Queensland so it is still October 1985 there. oke:



Ahh, those were the days.........................university, beach, VW Beetle, girlfriend.........better stop now!


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Ahh, those were the days.........................university, beach, VW Beetle, girlfriend.........better stop now!



And a thousand great Australian pub bands - Hunters and Collectors, Midnight Oil, The Church, Hoodoo Gurus, Divinyls, INXS, Spy versus Spy, The Saints, Paul Kelly, Mental As Anything, Cold Chisel, The Triffids, Died Pretty, Laughing Clowns and on and on. The best decade for Australian music if you ask me.


----------



## Stone (Oct 14, 2015)

emydura said:


> Yes, it is October here although Stephen is from Queensland so it is still October 1985 there. oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy: At least its warm.


----------



## Stone (Oct 14, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Ahh, those were the days.........................university, beach, VW Beetle, girlfriend.........better stop now!



Whadayoumeen those where the days? I still g....Ah.. better stop now too


----------



## troy (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, in australia it's spring and the month is october, seems weird to me


----------



## Stone (Oct 14, 2015)

troy said:


> Ok, in australia it's spring and the month is october, seems weird to me



That's because you were born in the wrong (northern) hemisphere. If you born in the right (southern) hemisphere where you should've been in the first place, it would be normal.....:evil:


----------



## John M (Oct 14, 2015)

Stone said:


> That's because you were born in the wrong (northern) hemisphere. If you born in the right (southern) hemisphere where you should've been in the first place, it would be normal.....:evil:



:rollhappy:

I should've been born on the equator....no winter, EVER!:clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2015)

John M said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> I should've been born on the equator....no winter, EVER!:clap:



But hot and sweaty year round!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> But hot and sweaty year round!



Not at high elevations (Bogata Colombia)


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hrmm, well...color me jealous lol.


----------

